# Devils Lake Ice Fishing 2/17



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Not sure what this cold front's going to do to fishing, but earlier this week 
anglers reported some fairly decent fishing. Anglers were reporting catching 
some perch along the Camp Grafton shoreline on the Main Bay between Hwy 57 and 
the old sewer, the mouth of Creel Bay, and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Not 
a lot of perch, but nice in size. Hali's, ratso's, or rattle snakies tipped 
with wax worms or minnow heads were working the best. Also, a slip bobber with 
a minnow and plain gold hook was working as well. Walleye fishing?s been a bit 
slow, but anglers are finding some fish in Mission Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus 
area, Doc Hagen?s and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Sonars and chubby 
darters, or buckshots tipped with minnows or minnow heads have worked the 
best. Pike fishing in Sweetwater/Morrison, Lake Irvin, and the north end of 
Six Mile remains good to excellent. Herring or smelt off tip-ups is probably 
working the best, but some anglers are using plain leadhead jigs tipped with 
twister tails as well. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!!


----------

